# Schrauben am Ausfallende des 951



## lago_freerider (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich, ob ihr das gleiche Problem habt: Wenn ich mit dem Inbus die Schrauben am Ausfallende drehe, dann dreht sich das Gegenstück mit. Als Gegenstück meine ich die Hülse mit den zwei kleinen Schlitzen, die wohl zum "Gegenhalten" gedacht sind. Aber ganz ehrlich: Mit den kleinen Schlitzen kann ich die benötigte Haltekraft nicht aufbringen.

Daher zwei Fragen:
1. Gibt es ein spezielles Werkzeug, mit dem ich das Gegenstück fest halten kann?
2. Oder habt ihr alternativ andere Schrauben rein gemacht, die man besser von beiden seiten halten kann?

Danke für euere Tipps.

Hier noch ein Bild von der Schraube bzw. dem Gegenstück, das ich meine:


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Mai 2010)

also bei all den möhren aus temecula, die ich aufbauen durfte haben sich die innenliegenden "hülsen" nach kurzem anziehen nicht mehr mitgedreht.
ansonsten: spitzzange nehmen oder wie das teil heißt und zu 2t anziehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (15. Mai 2010)

1. DafÃ¼r gibts ein spezielles Kettenblattschrauben Werkzeug, kostet 5â¬ (kannste auch selber bauen)






2. Funktioniert auch mit einem breiten Schlitzschraubendreher, habe ich bei meinem 951 auch gemacht. 

3. Loctide nicht vergessen, sonst knarrzts bei zeiten!


mfg Dato


----------



## lago_freerider (15. Mai 2010)

Datonate schrieb:


> 1. Dafür gibts ein spezielles Kettenblattschrauben Werkzeug, kostet 5 (kannste auch selber bauen)
> 2. Funktioniert auch mit einem breiten Schlitzschraubendreher, habe ich bei meinem 951 auch gemacht.
> 3. Loctide nicht vergessen, sonst knarrzts bei zeiten!
> mfg Dato



Super, werde mir so ein Werkzeug holen, wobei ich gemessen habe, dass die Hülsen beim Intense Hinterbau ca. 1 mm breiter sind, als normale Kettenblatthülsen. Egal, das Werkzeug wird schon passen - vermute ich.

PS: Betreffend Loctide: Genau das ist mein Problem. Nachdem ich sie erst nicht ordentlich anziehen konnte (weil sie durchgedreht haben), habe ich sie nun mit Schraubensicherungslack fixiert - damit sie mir auch sicher nicht aufgehen. Aber dafür bekomme ich sie jetzt ohne ordentliches Werkzeug halt auch nicht mehr auf. Grrr**** Hätte mir da Schrauben mit Innensechskant auf beiden Seiten gewünscht, damit man ordentlich zu/aufschrauben kann.

Oli


----------

